# Mauritius oder Tobago ???



## angelschnur (9. Dezember 2004)

Möchte im Feb.05 meinen Urlaub mit einer Big Game Bootstour verbinden. 
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wohin !!!#c 
Wo lohnt es sich denn am ehesten ?
Hat jemand ein paar Tips für nen Vollcharter ??
Kann man vom Ufer aus spinnen ???
Wenn ja, mit welchem Gerät u. Köder ????

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich super dankbar !!!:m 


MfG

              Angelschnur


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Hallo Angelschnur...

nun ich sag nur eins...

*TOBAGGO!!!*

und geh auf die Einheimischen zu(Enl.od.France) 
& frage ob du mit kannst mit dem Boot!
NIX mit Tourinepp...etc!!!


Ist EINFACH GENIAL 
GASTFREUNDLICH und NETT und kein NEPP...

PS:Hast du vor mit Frau/Partnerin zu Reisen...? 
War mit Partnerin da...
haben nee Tochter seit 6Jahren 
soviel zu dem Essen der Insel & dem Klima ...!

Schick mir ne PN und ich geb dir INFOS!!!

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Hallo Angelschnur,
zunächsteinmal willkommen an Board und speziell im Gig Game Forum. Habe ich Deine Frage so zu verstehen, daß Du nur noch zwischen Tobago und Mauritus entscheiden möchtest oder möchtest Du generell Ziele genannt bekommen?
Sofern Du auch andere Ziele mit einbeziehen möchtest, so kann ich Dir nur raten den weiten Weg zum Pazifik auf Dich zu nehmen. Dort gibt es noch richtig Fisch. Konnte das selbste in Mexico erfahren, aber auch andere Südamerikanische Länder bieten gute Chancen. Dort fängt man zwar nicht jeden Tag einen Marlin, aber Sails und Doraden gibt es da jede Menge. Vollcharter in Acapulco für ein einfaches Boot 130 €, gute Boote ab 300 €.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

*@Angelschnur*
hab da auch noch nee Adresse für dich wenn du dich für 
Tobago
entscheiden solltest...

PN !

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## walhalla (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Halte von Mauritius nichts, da alle Fische getoetet werden, deshalb schon eher Tobago.Meine Meinung nach sollte man sich eines Klar machen...will ich viele Fische fangen, sollt man sich auf Little big Game beschraenken, d.h. Fische von 10 bis 60 Pfund. Dann sollte man sein eigens Tackle mitnehmen und in Laender mit hohem Fischbestand fahren, Malediven, Kenia, Mexico usw.Hie kann man auch ein guenstige sBoot chartern.
Gutes Marlinfischen gibt es nicht auf vielen Orten der Welt und ist  verstaendlicher Weise sehr teuer. 
1. Man brauch eine erfahren und motivierte Crew von mindestens 2 Personen
2. eine Topangelausruestung, bestehend aus 130, 80 und oder 50 lb Rollen, wenn moeglich Tiagras und perfekten Ruten .Auch Schnur Koeder und sonstig Accessories muessen top sein.
3. Ein echtes Boot zu m Sportfischen mit hochwertigem Kampfsthul etc.
Wenn man  beruecksichtigt, dass ein vernuenftiger Kampfstuhl erst ab 5000 Euro zu bekommen ist eine Heavy Tackle Angelausruestung um die 25000 Euro kostet, ein vernuenftiges gebrauchtes Boot nochmal um die 150000 und dazu muss man noch 2 kompetente Angestellte plus Diesel bezahlen, ergibt sich logischerweise kein Preis von 200 oder 300 Euro pro Tag. Es wuerde auch niemand erwarten einen Ferrari plus Chauffeur und Hostess fuer 150 Euro pro Tag zu mieten!!
Mein Rat, also eher Little Big GAme mit eigenem Material oder ein Top Boot fuer Marlinfischen ( Kosten um die 1000 Euro pro Tag). Und nicht vergessen , nur Boote chartern , die ale Schwertragenden Fische auch releasen. Das Abschlachten von Marlin und Sailfischen zum kommerzielen Verkauf hat nichts mit Sportfischen zu tun!!!
Matthias


----------



## Timmy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

(Mauritius oder Tobago)
  BIIIIIIIIIITTE kann mir auch jemand solche Probleme verschaffen?:c:c:c


----------



## walhalla (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Falls Du Dich fuer Tobago entscheidest....such mal in Google unter "Frotty de Silva"....ist einer der bekanntesten Skipper dort unten...wichtig ist auch die Topseason zu erfahren!!!Eine Alternative waeren im Sommer auch die Kapverden...mit Sicherheit eines der besten Marlinreviere.Boote kosten dort ab 500 Euro pro Tag.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## angelschnur (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !!!


----------



## walhalla (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mauritius oder Tobago ???*

Shau mal unter www.hardplay.net  heisst Frothy de Silva.....einer meiner Kunden hat dort schon gefischt und es war nicht schlecht.


Gruesse Matthias


----------

